# Selfies can and DO kill



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ya gotta love an idiot terrorist helping us out. And ya gotta love a General named Hawk Carlisle!

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/moron-terrorist-takes-selfie-front-isis-headquarters-air-104558006.html


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

This one narrowly escaped his selfie. Dangerous business, those selfies.
Yellowstone tourist cheats death after falling into Grand Canyon | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

This one not so lucky.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol.......zoom is fun.

Too bad about the Isis guy. No, really, that's funny too.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They still have the internet in ISIS territory, why?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> They still have the internet in ISIS territory, why?


They probably have a better connection and I'm almost certain its cheaper.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If its a main recruiting tool for ISIS why is it still on? Or did he leave then upload it? If people get letters and knocks on the door for downloading movies why don't they knock on ISIS doors in third party countries??


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Why did the public have to know the details on this? Who the fudge leaked this!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Narcissism at it finest!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I prefer stupidity in any opponent.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Ya gotta love an idiot terrorist helping us out. And ya gotta love a General named Hawk Carlisle!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/moron-terrorist-takes-selfie-front-isis-headquarters-air-104558006.html


Any day that I can read about a dead muslime is a good day!


----------

